# Bait and switch



## pipestone62

Guy posts pedal for $ 160.00, I agree to buy it, he agrees to sell it, then reposts for $ 220.00 and emails me that he’s sorry but he sold it to me too cheap and is going to reprice and resell it. I guess if he sells it at 220.00 he ll be reposting it at $300.00 tomorrow.


----------



## Guncho

Super lame. A deal's a deal.


----------



## ol' 58

Low class move for sure.


----------



## Lincoln

pretty shitty alright.


----------



## tdotrob

That happened to me yesterday with a guy posted a LTD 1001 for $650 I messaged him to say I’d take it but it was relisted at $775 he said he had lots of offers already. Still for sale today.


----------



## Milkman

Shitty, but not really bait and switch.

Generally that means getting you to a store with an advertisement for a super cheap unit and then conning you into buying a more expensive unit (or one they make more margin on).

Sorry, we're out of that one, but....


----------



## TheGoodTheGain11

I usually do the bait in switch as if you really want it ,guitar or fx ill give you a good deal ! Gotta keep one another jammin.


----------



## dtsaudio

He's dropped the price to $200.00.
If he wasn't an ass, it would be a good deal. This looks to be in almost as good shape as mine, and I won't sell mine for less than $350.00


----------



## guitarman2

Are these old boss pedals expensive simply for collector reasons? I've had a CE-2 way back when they came out. I wouldn't give up my CE-2w pedal for one of those. Yeah its more expensive but its like a 3 in 1 pedal.


----------



## GuitarT

guitarman2 said:


> Are these old boss pedals expensive simply for collector reasons? I've had a CE-2 way back when they came out. I wouldn't give up my CE-2w pedal for one of those. Yeah its more expensive but its like a 3 in 1 pedal.


Yup, collector thing. I had one for years. Bought it new in the early 80's and while it was a good pedal as a pedal they're not worth the going prices. I sold mine a couple years ago, got $180 for it so I imagine $200 is a reasonable price.


----------



## Frenchy99

Assholes like this ruin the fun of getting gear at a good price. 

At least you didnt go over his place to get the news, that has happened to me several times and even the gear sold before I got there...


----------



## Distortion

I don't like it but you did not buy it. Had you e transfered the money and he accepted it then it is your pedal. Just like the old days first one to put money down owns. Do you no how many people say ya I will take it and never show up.


----------



## bw66

Just get all of your friends to message him with offers of $150 or less.


----------



## GeorgeMich

Frenchy99 said:


> Assholes like this ruin the fun of getting gear at a good price.
> 
> At least you didnt go over his place to get the news, that has happened to me several times and even the gear sold before I got there...


You guys really can’t be mad at someone that realized their gear was worth more than expected and they want to get fair market value? Yah, it sucks you thought you were getting a wicked deal but at the end of the day, he changed his mind and will still sell it for more. Can’t say that’s a dick move.


----------



## Milkman

bw66 said:


> Just get all of your friends to message him with offers of $150 or less.



Or offers of $300 and then disappear.

To renege on an agreed deal is definitely something to frown on. This guy needs to learn.


----------



## guitarman2

GeorgeMich said:


> You guys really can’t be mad at someone that realized their gear was worth more than expected and they want to get fair market value? Yah, it sucks you thought you were getting a wicked deal but at the end of the day, he changed his mind and will still sell it for more. Can’t say that’s a dick move.


To realize your gear is worth more than you thought is fine. To back out of a deal you made is a dick move. Theres been a few times I've listed something for way less money than I should have. Usually the 15 offers in a short time is what tips me off. Possibly what happened to the guy selling the C-E2. If I make a deal before I realize well, I honor that deal. Its not like he had a Pre war Martin advertised for 25k that was really worth 75k. It was just a pedal and a few bucks. For the possible 20 to 40 bucks extra he'll make it wasn't worth letting the world know he is a douche.


----------



## GeorgeMich

guitarman2 said:


> To realize your gear is worth more than you thought is fine. To back out of a deal you made is a dick move. Theres been a few times I've listed something for way less money than I should have. Usually the 15 offers in a short time is what tips me off. Possibly what happened to the guy selling the C-E2. If I make a deal before I realize well, I honor that deal. Its not like he had a Pre war Martin advertised for 25k that was really worth 75k. It was just a pedal and a few bucks. For the possible 20 to 40 bucks extra he'll make it wasn't worth letting the world know he is a douche.


Who knows , maybe he’s a kid and 40 bucks is a lot of money or maybe he’s out of work due to the Pandemic and every penny counts. And he’s most likely not a gear hound like most of us on here so he probably isn’t too irritated a random seller is upset he didn’t get a steal on his pedal. Just my thoughts.


----------



## guitarman2

GeorgeMich said:


> Who knows , maybe he’s a kid and 40 bucks is a lot of money or maybe he’s out of work due to the Pandemic and every penny counts. And he’s most likely not a gear hound like most of us on here so he probably isn’t too irritated a random seller is upset he didn’t get a steal on his pedal. Just my thoughts.



If he's a kid he needs a lesson on proper business etiquette. Now that I know where you're business morals lie, rest assured you're on my "never deal with this guy on the forum", list.


----------



## GeorgeMich

guitarman2 said:


> If he's a kid he needs a lesson on proper business etiquette. Now that I know where you're business morals lie, rest assured you're on my "never deal with this guy on the forum", list.


Well that really escalated...sure put me on that list because I civilly disagreed with you over a kijiji add none of us have any stock in. Sounds rational. I guess people can’t disagree anymore.


----------



## pipestone62

My title was bad, it’s not bait and switch as someone correctly pointed out. I just thought it was odd that someone would do what he did, never happened to me before.


----------



## Milkman

gfilan said:


> My title was bad, it’s not bait and switch as someone correctly pointed out. I just thought it was odd that someone would do what he did, never happened to me before.


Sorry man, I agree, it is a shitty move.

I got a better offer.....


----------



## sctrotts

Let him have it in the reviews section on Kijiji. If he reneged on a deal - he deservs a low rating for the action.


----------



## Okay Player

sctrotts said:


> Let him have it in the reviews section on Kijiji. If he reneged on a deal - he deservs a low rating for the action.


There's not a lot of recourse in that regard. The guy can just say hes lying.


----------



## Distortion

Okay Player said:


> There's not a lot of recourse in that regard. The guy can just say hes lying.


yes and a $hit review will also get a $hit return review. No one wins walk away lesson learned. Set up a time and place to buy right away and don't assume its a done deal until money changes hands and the product is in your hand.


----------



## StevieMac

So he explicitly agreed to sell it to you for $160, and then explicitly stated he'd changed his mind and had decided to sell it for more instead, is that correct? If so, that's certainly a disappointing experience. I'm not questioning the validity of your version but people have been known to misread situations. Things likely went down just as you say however I'd also be hesitant to condemn someone without seeing the actual message exchange from kijiji.


----------



## player99

I bought an old but in great shape CE-2 for $60 a year or 2 ago. I had a friend mod the voltage so it now takes the regular 9Vs in.


----------



## sctrotts

Okay Player said:


> There's not a lot of recourse in that regard. The guy can just say hes lying.


true, but bad reviews add up if you pull that stuff regularly on people. in the future it might affect him (or until he starts a new account) If anything it gives the user who got burned a small sense of satisfaction.


----------



## GuitarT

I had a similar thing happen with a pedal on Marketplace. The guy had the pedal listed at less than half of what it was worth. I contacted him and told him I'd take it. He got back to me and confirmed a time I could pick it up but then I asked for his address and he went silent. I tried several times to get ahold of him but no response. Next thing I know the ad was gone and re posted at two and a half times the original price. I tried to contact him again through that ad but he just ignored me.


----------



## pipestone62

Same guy, same pedal, back up for sale on kijiji today for $ 160.00. Too funny.


----------



## Distortion

gfilan said:


> Same guy, same pedal, back up for sale on kijiji today for $ 160.00. Too funny.


He likes the attention


----------



## Frenchy99

gfilan said:


> Same guy, same pedal, back up for sale on kijiji today for $ 160.00. Too funny.



Shoot him an offer of $120...


----------



## Chitmo

Well, it’s sucks for you.... but look at it from his perspective. I mean, maybe the dude didn’t know what he had and could use the extra dough this time of year. I’m sure you’ll live without another pedal this week.


----------



## tdotrob

Chitmo said:


> Well, it’s sucks for you.... but look at it from his perspective. I mean, maybe the dude didn’t know what he had and could use the extra dough this time of year. I’m sure you’ll live without another pedal this week.


the guy is a gear flipper. Every week there are guitars/pedals/amps that are listed for one price and then relisted under his name a day later usually for 40% more than original listing. Not saying that’s bad or good or whatever but just sayin.


----------



## skeetz

Welcome back to the “World of the Kijijiidiot” once again. Pretend that you are one as well and offer him $120. Good luck.


----------



## Ian Murray

GuitarT said:


> Yup, collector thing. I had one for years. Bought it new in the early 80's and while it was a good pedal as a pedal they're not worth the going prices. I sold mine a couple years ago, got $180 for it so I imagine $200 is a reasonable price.


I have a CE-5... looks to be similar vintage (but how do you tell?). Are these collectable as well?


----------

